# Big slots



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Joe65skylark wanted to see my 55 Nomad slot car.I do 55 everything .I know I've got the sickness bad.Here'some of my 55 slots. in 1/24. Tom


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Purdy 55's Tom!! That Nomad kicks @$$!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

I guess you can drive "55",although Sammy Hagar Can't drive 55. >Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Tom that new Rat Rod Nomad is smoking hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

I really enjoy seeing what people have done with these slots. Job well done Tom


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

..just another piece of an outstanding collection.

k-mac


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Kool stuph!!

What chassis' are under them?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

What do ya run them on Tom?... Home track or out on the town somewhere?


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: The Rat Nomad Rocks !!!


Neal:dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I like em all!!! RM


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Marty said:


> Kool stuph!!
> 
> What chassis' are under them?
> 
> ...


Custom chassis on the Nomad,green and blue.Yellow is stock Monogram and the black is a Revell.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

tjd241 said:


> What do ya run them on Tom?... Home track or out on the town somewhere?


Dave'there's a couple of tracks in NJ and I've been to TKO in Elizabethville,Pa


----------

